# pvr 501 s-video/optical outs disable rca outs?



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

if you use the pvr 501 s-video and optical outs, can the rca outs still be used also, or are these disabled?

thanks,
-keith


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

They can be used simultaneously. I have both the S-Video & composite outputs connected to a home theater system & RPTV I use for demonstration so that I can show people the difference.

I also have both the digital & analog audio outputs connected for the same reason.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks for the info.

how much difference do you see between composite and s-video?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

The difference between composite & S-Video is subtle during normal scenes but quite striking when there are color graphics or still scenes with color blocks. The transition from one color to another is noticably sharper with S-Video. It's easy to see if you "freeze" a scene in an animated cartoon, for example.


----------

